# Stick blender, advice & help me choose



## delicious (May 17, 2011)

Today I went to town to see the prices for stick blenders. I was almost going to leave with the cheapest when I noticed the difference in Watts between them all... The cheapest is 200W and the most expensive is 600W. So I wondered if the watts affect the spead and if so if the 200W would do the job properly.

Then I wondered if you have any recommendations before I buy one.
Is it a good thing to have 2 or 3 speeds?
Is it best to have holes in the shield or is it best for it to be in one whole solid piece?
I've read that it's good to have the stick detachable.

In the store there is:
- Store brand "cheap" stick blender (200W), 24 USD
- Braun hand blender Multiquick 3 MR300 Soup (450W), 47 USD
And these, but they're out of the question price-wise (though they have added accessories compared to the others):
- Philips HR1362 Hand Blender (600W), 62 USD
- Philips HR1364 Hand Blender (600W), 74 USD

The cheapest, even though it's still pricey, doesn't seem like it with withstand a long time, so I was wondering if the Braun is worth it.

Any advice?


----------



## citymouse (May 18, 2011)

Hi There,
I literally just bought a replacement stick blender today.  The one i have has lasted me for close to 2 years and I have been very happy with it. It's a 200W blender with a detachable plastic housing. The reason I am replacing it is that the plastic shaft has finally cracked (i am pretty rough on it though and it gets ALOT of use). It ran be about $22usd and the brand is Hamilton Beach.

http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-59 ... 53&sr=8-10

that's the amazon link if you wanted to read about it.

cheers!
Erin


----------



## Soaplady22 (May 18, 2011)

I use the cheap ones from either WalMart of KMart. Work fine and I've not had to replace any. (I have an extra one for a spare, just in case.)
They ran about $10 - $12.


----------



## nattynoo (May 18, 2011)

I'm a Braun girl all the way.


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 18, 2011)

This is what I have.  I love it.  Works like a charm, never heats up.

http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-CSB-76- ... 483&sr=8-3


----------



## carebear (May 18, 2011)

Just avoid Oster - they are problematic for many soapers


----------



## judymoody (May 18, 2011)

Where do you live in South America? 

I'm wondering if mail order might be cheaper, even with the postage?

I got a Cuisinart stainless steel with detachable unit for $25 from Amazon.  It's a workhorse.


----------



## BakingNana (May 18, 2011)

I have 3 but my favorite by far is the cheap Sunbeam.  It's housing is all one piece with no seams.  I don't like the powerful ones cuz I get bubbles too easily.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 18, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> I'm a Braun girl all the way.


Same here.


----------



## LadyM (May 18, 2011)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> I have 3 but my favorite by far is the cheap Sunbeam.  It's housing is all one piece with no seams.  I don't like the powerful ones cuz I get bubbles too easily.



Oh my gosh, I'm so thankful that you wrote this!
I've tried every precaution and have done everything prescribed to get rid of bubbles but they seem impossible for me to avoid.
I have only used an Oster, which I think is pretty powerful.
Can't wait to try something less powerful and cross my fingers.  Yay!!
Thanks for putting out that bit of info


----------



## delicious (May 18, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Where do you live in South America?
> 
> I'm wondering if mail order might be cheaper, even with the postage?
> 
> I got a Cuisinart stainless steel with detachable unit for $25 from Amazon.  It's a workhorse.


Maybe, but it'll just make for a longer wait (I'm sort of impatient having read so much on the subject, can't wait any longer). I'm going to check a larger supermarket on Friday, so I might get one then.


----------



## delicious (May 19, 2011)

Just a fun hack:

I told my hubby that I was going to buy a stick blender and he asked how much it would cost. He was like "eh, that's pricey".

I replied (jokingly) that he has all HIS toys to play with (speaking about his tools - he was out in the back building a desk and shelves for the house), and that I want to have fun too!

Then he said: yeah, we have all theses toys and we can use them - to make a blender for the soap.

His idea was (cause I'm still going to get that stick blender) to attach a whisk to the end of the drill and drill the soap.

I bet it would work. It might splash more than a stick blender so if anyone does try I would recommend using a tall jug/bowl for mixing, and to use caution and common sense.
We were going to try, but the handle of the whisk we have is like over 1cm thick and doesn't fit inside the drill.


----------



## judymoody (May 19, 2011)

You can use a paint mixer attachment with an electric drill and that should work.


----------



## IanT (May 19, 2011)

kudos judy i was JUST gonna say that! lol.... yeah a nice drill will work if you have one laying around and then you dont have to put out any money...


----------



## saltydog (May 19, 2011)

kelleyaynn said:
			
		

> This is what I have.  I love it.  Works like a charm, never heats up.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-CSB-76- ... 483&sr=8-3



Ahhh thanks for the link! Ordered Coconut & Palm today, slowly gathering ingredients for my first bath of CP. I'm. So. Excited.


----------



## delicious (May 24, 2011)

Ok, so I ended up getting the cheapest available (12 USD). It's a 170W blender in one solid block (end not detachable) and only one speed.

I used it today for my first batch of soap (castile).
The blender got really hot while using it.
I used it uncontinuously for 15 minutes and at the end I could see small wisps of smoke emerging from somewhere in the machine.

I guess the smoke is not normal, but is the heating up normal in "good" blenders?


----------



## LadyM (May 24, 2011)

How long did you use it for, continuously?


----------



## delicious (May 24, 2011)

LadyM said:
			
		

> How long did you use it for, continuously?


Well, I would turn it on for 20 sec, then turn it off again for some 5-10 seconds.
I did something like that all along. I would say that the longest time with it on continuously would be one or two minutes.

I had read that it helps avoid overheating the motor and I feared just that from the start.


----------



## LadyM (May 24, 2011)

I never run mine as long as one to two minutes, usually just five to ten seconds in bursts.  That seems like quite a lot over the course of 15 minutes.  But maybe others will have some specific advice!


----------



## BakingNana (May 25, 2011)

LadyM said:
			
		

> I never run mine as long as one to two minutes, usually just five to ten seconds in bursts.  That seems like quite a lot over the course of 15 minutes.  But maybe others will have some specific advice!



I have to agree.  Running any SB that long is probably going to overheat it, I'm afraid.  I also only use it in short bursts.  Hope your motor is OK!


----------



## delicious (May 26, 2011)

Good to know...
Though I still think that it isn't really normal for it to heat up like that (I might have exagerated on the 2 minutes max, it was probably 30 sec-1min max).

I'll give it another go and use it no more than 10-15 seconds at a time and see what that does.


----------



## foresthome (May 28, 2011)

I like the cuisanart 200 smartstick that kellyann mentioned. I like that the blade comes off so you can wash it. I have had no trouble with it.


----------



## kelleyaynn (May 28, 2011)

foresthome said:
			
		

> I like the cuisanart 200 smartstick that kellyann mentioned. I like that the blade comes off so you can wash it. I have had no trouble with it.



Yup.  Has never overheated, smoked, or anything, and I don't particularly pay attention to how long it's been on and such. I turn it off mainly to check for trace.  I do discount my water (usually), so my soaps tend to trace fairly quickly.  For $30, I figure you can't beat the quality for the price.


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Sep 10, 2019)

kelleyaynn said:


> This is what I have.  I love it.  Works like a charm, never heats up.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-CSB-76- ... 483&sr=8-3


 $90 seems like more than most people can afford ..... i know i cant.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2019)

Jennifer Horne said:


> $90 seems like more than most people can afford ..... i know i cant.



This post is from 2011.  Also, the OP hasn't been here since 2012.   Please try not to pull up old threads.  Most of the posters haven't been here in years.


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Sep 11, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> This post is from 2011.  Also, the OP hasn't been here since 2012.   Please try not to pull up old threads.  Most of the posters haven't been here in years.


Is that why i am getting notifications that someone posted? Please dont be rude


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2019)

Jennifer Horne said:


> Is that why i am getting notifications that someone posted? Please dont be rude


Yes, and I haven’t been rude. I asked please.


----------



## Relle (Sep 12, 2019)

Jennifer Horne said:


> Is that why i am getting notifications that someone posted? Please dont be rude



The only person who has posted since 2011 (8yr old thread) was you and the notification you got was that Shunt let you know the person hasn't been here in years. Shunt just gave you a courtesy post to let you know this, it wasn't rude. Please check the dates on the posts you are replying to, as most that far back are no longer here as Shunt said.


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Sep 12, 2019)

Ok so people say dont ask questions that had already been asked and to check other posts and when i did n9t realizing it was that old i get comments that YES ARE RUDE (saying please does not make the way you word things less rude)

You want things one way but get bent out of shape and rude when people dont realize that for example the posts are dated.
This is a prime example of why i dont do social media anything


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 12, 2019)

Jennifer Horne said:


> Ok so people say dont ask questions that had already been asked and to check other posts and when i did n9t realizing it was that old i get comments that YES ARE RUDE (saying please does not make the way you word things less rude)
> 
> You want things one way but get bent out of shape and rude when people dont realize that for example the posts are dated.
> This is a prime example of why i dont do social media anything


You are welcome here but need to be aware that like other places there are rules and tips.  You're the only one taking it to the next level.   There are rules posted that relate to what you did which is called necroposting. 

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-culture-and-tone.56833/


----------



## John Harris (Sep 13, 2019)

In my experience, you need at least 300 watts.  More, if you can afford it.  Amazon has a 1000 watt one, but I am suspicious.  Too good to be true.


----------



## SoapySuds (Sep 18, 2019)




----------

